# Hello from WA!



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey neighbor - what part of WA are you in? We are in Shohomish County


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I am your neighbor to the north, BC.


----------



## SlideNGlideScooter (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm in Eastern, WA. Specifically Spokane county. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics with us. :smile:


----------



## SlideNGlideScooter (Feb 26, 2012)

This is Scooter a few weeks after we body clipped him (except for his muzzle and legs, he isn't too excited about clippers on them.) He's normally a chestnut  Ignore how far my saddle slipped back haha!

Here he is normal color:









This is Baby, being Baby:
















He's grown up to be very handsome, I've known him/his owners (I lease him) since he was a baby. 
Here's a picture of him with his momma when he was itty bitty, I can't remember how old he was in this.









And this is Chip:
This is when he was about 14? At our first show.








Right before showmanship:








4 years later, at our last show together, he is 18 in this:








Then doing some speed event, not the best photo ever but I mostly have video of me gaming on him.








I love my old man! We just retired him last year, his hips just quit working like they used to, he's a pasture puff now! 

Okay, I think I'm done dumping pictures on you guys now!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum very nice pictures


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Your horses are beautiful and welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, your horses are stunning!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! I am from Bellevue. Love the countryside around Spokane. total horse country.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey there! Skagitonian here! Love seeing more WA equistrians on here, lovely horses!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Skagitonian! I like that. My husband has a shirt he got in Portland that says:

"Spokanistan" on it. I love that.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, yea I have a friend with a Spokanistan tank top, too funny!


----------

